# SW M&P exacting standards



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

My wife recently bought a SW M&P9c. Seems to be a great gun so far.
I found something a little odd though and would like to hear what you guys think.

I realized that an UNfired round of the WinWB FMJ that I have been shooting won't fit out the ejection port?!? I took it to my gun shop and they gave me a hard time when their UNfired FMJ (Blazer brass or magtech, not sure) ejected just fine.
So I brought my ammo in. It jammed for him so he miked it and found WWB 9mm was .002" longer!! and the tip was a little more rounded too.
He ejected 4 unfired WWB rounds through a full size M&P 9 and they didn't stick at all.
This is the only quirk about this gun so far. It fires the WWB rounds just fine and is a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a M&P 9c with about to 6-7 thousand rounds including Winchester White Box and CCI Blazer brass and aluminum, Remmington UMC and some range reloads and some good "carry" hollow point ammo too, and I have not had a fail to fire, feed, or eject. No jams or stovepipes. The pistol does what it is supposed to do. I also have a M&P .357 sig full size with about 1250 rounds thru it and nary a problem. 

Hope you have better luck.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

You may have misunderstood me. I only have about 240 rounds thru mine but have had no ftf, fte or any problems shooting the gun at all. I just think its odd that an UN-FIRED round of WWB is .002" too long to eject via the ejection port. I am surprised that the gun was made to such exact dimensions that a round .002" longer makes a difference, but it does.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

themayer78 said:


> You may have misunderstood me. I only have about 240 rounds thru mine but have had no ftf, fte or any problems shooting the gun at all. I just think its odd that an UN-FIRED round of WWB is .002" too long to eject via the ejection port. I am surprised that the gun was made to such exact dimensions that a round .002" longer makes a difference, but it does.


Although it wasn't a hollow-point and just a range round, that could be considered somewhat of a concern. If you were in a self-defense situation and it was a "dud" then you may have issues ejecting it (cycling the round) quickly and feeding a new round. (This is if I am understanding correctly :watching

-Jeff-


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

I could be wrong but I think he is talking about ejecting a round that has not been used. I have the same problem with my M&Pc, it will not clear a round without an empty mag. If you try to clear a round without the mag it gets hung up and is a royal PITA. It makes clearing your weapon inconvenient and unsafe.

With this said, I have not tried it a about a month. I figured it just needed to be broken in. 

I'll try tomorrow and report.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> If you were in a self-defense situation and it was a "dud" then you may have issues ejecting it (cycling the round) quickly and feeding a new round.


This is a concern. More so, new to owning handguns I don't know how much force it takes to fire a bullet. What if a round was fired with the breech open? Is this possible?

I would not expect this to be as much a problem with defensive rounds. It just caught me off guard so I wanted to share.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

I just checked my M&Pc and tried ejecting a Federal 124gr JHP without the mag. It functioned precisely how it should. I walked away thinking the gun just needed to be broken in. Well, I walked back upstairs and loaded a WWB 115gr FMJ and did the same. The round got hung up in the gun and wouldn't eject. I had to push it back down through the mag well. I've tried this in the past with the WWB and it has always done the same. The gun cycles fine while firing or with a magazine. I tried the same with an empty magazine in and it ejected the WWB.

I'm not too worried about this because I don't carry WWB for self defense but if I had to it still ejects fine with the magazine in. 

I guess I am going to buy some other brands of range ammo and try it out. I would like to know that the issue is with WWB not the gun.

Anybody with more expertise, please weigh in.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't have a copy of the SAMMI specs but my Lee 9MM Die set instruction sheet indicates the maximum overall length for the 9MM Luger round is 1.169 inches.

Is the WWB ammo you are using within that limit?

:smt1099


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't remember what they measured exactly, that sounds about right. So I guess some of these have been up to 1.171". BTW 6 of 10 ejected just fine.

And the ones that stick just stick, mag in or out, another round to feed or not.


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

I only checked two of my pistols this morning, a fullsize M&P 40 and a CZ SP-01 and in each case, a loaded round was longer than the ejection port, yet they function flawlessly when clearing the chamber of a unfired round.

I suggest if you need to clear a unfired round, you do so with a *strong* and *fast* pull of the slide to the rear.

-- 
Mike


----------

